# Upgrading Series 3 with mfstools



## boroarke (May 25, 2002)

Hello folks, I've been away for some time now. Can mfstools be used to upgrade all series 3 TiVo units or is there new software/upgrade directions that deal with these new units?

Bryan


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Check out MFSLive and WinMFS:

http://www.mfslive.org/


----------

